# Real Curado reel (Bring it back)



## Basswhippa (Oct 15, 2012)

There is an almost new BSF on the auction site with one entire day l

```

```
eft priced at $183. Enough said about the quality of that legendary tough as nails reel. Shimano should bring it back even if made in Malasia.


----------



## kja88 (Jan 26, 2013)

E series...

I loved my old curado, but I'd rather have a 50e any day.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The reels went away for a reason. The cost to make the tooling again would not be worth the investment.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

kja88 said:


> E series...
> 
> I loved my old curado, but I'd rather have a 50e any day.


Older shimanos are very good but the curado 50e is solid and imo all any inshore guy needs. I have three and had zero problems

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## LPTXGUY03 (Jun 8, 2011)

*50e*

I have to agree with everyone else on the 50e. I own 2 curado 50e's and A core 50mg7. These are may favorite reels easy to palm and a workhorse. I rarely fish my core anymore due to the less maintaince on the curado. I added the carbontex drag washers to them as that was the only difference I saw between the curado 50e and the chronarch 50e. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## kja88 (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Bantam1 said:


> The reels went away for a reason. The cost to make the tooling again would not be worth the investment.


I heard a lot of a conspiracy theory about this. Mainly people said the reason Shimano does not make reels as solid as old Chronarch SF, 50MG, D7, etc ... anymore because of "business"
They do not want make reels that can last easily 10-20 years or so easy to get parts to replace or repair ...
I'm not sure how much true it is but it's sort of making sense to me on the business/manufacturer's side.
On the consumers' side, it's really sucked.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The tooling was in need of replacement and sales were flat. Invest in new tooling for new models? Or invest in tooling to keep an aging line of reels alive? 

I realize you were looking for the third shooter on the grassy knoll, or maybe the Illuminati. Unfortunately that wasn't the case.


----------



## Basswhippa (Oct 15, 2012)

I get the E is a more modern design and a lot of people like it. I love my Citica E's and my son loves his Citica and Curado E's.

I get the 200B and BSF is old and somewhat obsolete. Old or obsolete, I'm not hearing the Curado G is a better reel. It is more modern and sleek, but I'm not hearing it is better.

I've read up on many fishing websites that many of the reel mechanic guys love the Curados and I can think of at least four major reel repair guys that claim that the Chronarch/SF is their all time favorite reel. It is a Curado taken up a notch and those who know the intimate details of the insides of reels like the design.

Anyway, I didn't realize the tooling was worn out. I understand sales were flat but wonder if the G sales are flat and at the level of the B's. I know that is propietary information but would suspect they don't sell as well as the B's or as projected. I wouldn't mind having one would rather have my $119 Citica E's even if the G was priced the same.

My view is make a 200B maybe more modern but closer to the original that I see all over the place on the decks of boats at docks etc. I don't think the G is that reel based on what I've read. Maybe with some tweaking it can be and I'm really proud of Shimano listening to the reel mechanic guys who give their own observations as to how to make it better. That said, the G a decent freshwater reel, but the Diawa Lexa is looking more and more interesting in the $129 price range.

Thanks again Bantam/Shimano(Ya'll make some darn fine products and I have in the teens in terms of count of your $120-$160 reels) and posters for your thoughts and information!


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Lets compare the Curado BSF to the Curado G in specs. They are similar in price. 

Curado BSF
$149.99
8.7 ounces
8 pounds drag
5 bearings
Aluminum frame w/ graphite side plates
Super Free
Plastic grip knobs


Curado G
$159.99
7.2 ounces
11 pounds max drag
5 bearings
Super Free
HEG gearing
A-7075 spool
Aluminum frame w/ graphite side plates
Speton PV grips
Recessed reel foot

On paper the G is a much better reel.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

I'd be curious, which is more profitable % wise, the sale of a reel, or selling parts for it?

I know in the PC world, they almost give computers away, but the extras are jacked up 1000's of percents.


----------



## Scumfrog (Dec 9, 2012)

The old curados are great but the e,s are better I think.I like how easy it is to get to the drive shaft bearing,I hate that drive shaft cover thing


----------



## kja88 (Jan 26, 2013)

on paper...


----------



## kja88 (Jan 26, 2013)

If you super tune a 50e- ceramic bearings & carbon drag. They cant be beat. Great size, over all one of the best reels you can get for the $$$. 



I have -
Curado 50E
Chronarch 50E
Chronarch 200E6

All of which ive installed Carbon Drags & BOCA ceramics in.. To be honest the Curado hangs right up there with the Chronarch. I really like the lower profile of the new style reels. They feel great in hand, & the swing out side plate is way more user friendly than the older style.


----------



## Basswhippa (Oct 15, 2012)

kja88 I noted that as well.

On paper it's mostly superior to a Chronarch 100A/SF, but I own a couple of the 100A's and they are vastly better even though the specs do not show it. I don't know anyone who would trade an old Chroharch or even a like condition old Curado B for the latest model.

I didn't realize the tooling for those reels (B) was worn out. 

I always thought Shimano could have sold bazzillions more of the old tried and true Curado B's if they would have adopted ABU's model of putting out a different color every year. Maybe a burnt orange one year, a burnt yellow one year, blue, aqua, whatever, or even offer them simultaneously. Even now I think they could modify the old reels slightly, send it to Malaysia and build a darn fine reel that would make them a killing. It would cut into the Canaan I'm sure. 

Since the original reel has been gone, the 200D, Curado 200E haven't worked out well, judging by the changes every two or three years and the G is getting mixed reviews at best.

Oh well, they are the experts. Love my B's and E's!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

If i could have two reels it would be a curado 50e supertuned and my beloved chronarch 100D7. Dont need anything else for inshore but my Ci4 is pretty sweet too. All my other shimanos dont get as much love, that may change when my buddy gets my ch50mg painted and george gets it back together.

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh Lawd.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

You can't compare the Chronarch A/SF models to the Curado. They are totally different reels. 

I am not a Curado guy. Never have been. With that being said I find the G more comfortable to fish with than the older models. I don't have any issues with it. Most people turned their nose when they had heard it was made in Malaysia. Then the internet disinformation started and it never got the chance it deserved. Some of the rumors I have seen and heard are amazing to say the least.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

I heard Shimano was funding their Death Star with Curado sales... any truth to this?


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

For the record....

I've had all the Curado models.....the "D"'s are my favorite.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

We do not discuss the Death Star.


----------



## hookset4 (Nov 8, 2004)

Bantam1 said:


> We do not discuss the Death Star.


LOL

-hook


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Bantam1 said:


> We do not discuss the Death Star.


or Fight Club :ac550:


----------



## Pro Reel (Jan 3, 2010)

Nostalgia is a wondeful thing. It mkes you fondly yearn for top of the line technology thats 20 years outdated. I drive down the road in my modern comfortable car with all the bells and wistles, but i still yearn for the 20 year old rust bucket of my youth that rattled and squeaked and had wind wistling through the gaps around the doors. I am not a fan of the Curado G, but if i had to choose between the G and the B, I would take the G in a heartbeat. Just the handle knob improvment alone is significant. I was used to the curado E and although it's not perfect, it's a good reel that was affordable. The new G reel is a different reel than The E was. Some say it's a step backwards. It might be fairer to say it's just different. Most people I know who have both, vastly prefer the E, thats to be expected, shimano is still selling the E now named the Chronarch, at a higher price. They basically did a reset and changed some names. Thats thier right. If you loved the Curado E and want a new one, buy a Chronarch E and move on, be happy. For the lovers of the Chronarch line, sorry, no new version of the reel you loved. Maybe next year there will be a similar reel to what the Chronarch was that will have a different name also.


----------



## Just One More (Jan 30, 2008)

Pro Reel said:


> Nostalgia is a wondeful thing. It mkes you fondly yearn for top of the line technology thats 20 years outdated. I drive down the road in my modern comfortable car with all the bells and wistles, but i still yearn for the 20 year old rust bucket of my youth that rattled and squeaked and had wind wistling through the gaps around the doors. I am not a fan of the Curado G, but if i had to choose between the G and the B, I would take the G in a heartbeat. Just the handle knob improvment alone is significant. I was used to the curado E and although it's not perfect, it's a good reel that was affordable. The new G reel is a different reel than The E was. Some say it's a step backwards. It might be fairer to say it's just different. Most people I know who have both, vastly prefer the E, thats to be expected, shimano is still selling the E now named the Chronarch, at a higher price. They basically did a reset and changed some names. Thats thier right. If you loved the Curado E and want a new one, buy a Chronarch E and move on, be happy. For the lovers of the Chronarch line, sorry, no new version of the reel you loved. Maybe next year there will be a similar reel to what the Chronarch was that will have a different name also.


That's what I did.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Yeah, but here is the problem.
A lot of people rather spend $120-$160 to get a decent to new Curado 200E7 than $216.xx for the new Chronarch 200E7.

About the new Curado G series for ~$175 (remember Uncle Sam), people definitely spend that amount for the NIB or LNIB Curado E series.

I know a lot of people even love the Citica E series more than the Curado G series.
Again, for $175-216 price range, anglers do have a lot of option.


----------



## Scumfrog (Dec 9, 2012)

Or you can sniff around some of the mom and pop places I bought 2 curado e,s nib for 140 each,they tend to hide em I find


----------



## kja88 (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah, you can find a E series for around $150 & A Chronarch your $175. Super tune them for $40 & they're unstoppable...


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

MattK said:


> I heard Shimano was funding their Death Star with Curado sales... any truth to this?


 lol that's funny!


----------



## Basswhippa (Oct 15, 2012)

Pro Reel said:


> Nostalgia is a wondeful thing. It mkes you fondly yearn for top of the line technology thats 20 years outdated. I drive down the road in my modern comfortable car with all the bells and wistles, but i still yearn for the 20 year old rust bucket of my youth that rattled and squeaked and had wind wistling through the gaps around the doors. I am not a fan of the Curado G, but if i had to choose between the G and the B, I would take the G in a heartbeat. Just the handle knob improvment alone is significant. I was used to the curado E and although it's not perfect, it's a good reel that was affordable. The new G reel is a different reel than The E was. Some say it's a step backwards. It might be fairer to say it's just different. Most people I know who have both, vastly prefer the E, thats to be expected, shimano is still selling the E now named the Chronarch, at a higher price. They basically did a reset and changed some names. Thats thier right. If you loved the Curado E and want a new one, buy a Chronarch E and move on, be happy. For the lovers of the Chronarch line, sorry, no new version of the reel you loved. Maybe next year there will be a similar reel to what the Chronarch was that will have a different name also.


The Curado 200B was outdated the day it came out in terms of spool design. ABU was using Ultracast (Superfree is what Shimano called it when they belatedly borrowed the design) for a decade before Shimano adoped it.

If a 200G handle makes it a superior reel, well that is a simple fix.

I was flipping through my FLW magazine. On page 29 is a picture of Jim Moynagh who has almost 1.2 million dollars in FLW tournament winnings alone. He's had 3 wins, 19 top 10 finishes, and 9 FWC appearances in that tour alone. Apparently he has no reel sponsor. Right there with bass and reel in hand with his Bright yellow M&M's shirt and Ranger baseball hat, he's holding what appears to be a CU 200B or maybe a 100B. Either way, he's wonhundreds of thousands of dollars and trusts his livelyhood on no other than reel that a reel that has been out of design for 8 years. It could be an 8 year old reel or 18 year old reel depending on it's age, and there it is, being used by a non reel sponsored professional. That says a lot to me. Don't think we'll see the G's in pros hands in 2020 or 2030. I'd even bet there would it would be more likely to see the B at that time and most certainly E's.

Loved thowing my B's and my Citica E's yesterday. Sweet reels to say the least. Not knocking the G's, as I'm sure they are good. But the B's and E's are the set the industry standard in terms of reliability, IMO. Haven't paid much attention to the D's. They were not around long. The E's are still alive, in the Chronarch, albeit more expensive.

Thanks for humoring my nostalgia. That said, outdated or not, pros such as Moynah and guides all over the world(Mexico, Brazil) are making a livng with the B's even as we write.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Curado BSF*

I have two of them put away somewhere. I just use my old dark green Curado 200s that last forever. Now that I realize that I may get $200+- each for them I might consider selling these safe queens!


----------

